

Startup School acceptances are out - phildini

Go check your email.
======
hkmurakami
I'd love to know which other HN'ers are going to be there, but without each of
us spamming up this thread.

Any clever solutions?

~~~
cperciva
If you're attending, send a tweet to @YCRSVP.

List of attendees:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=%40YCRSVP](https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=%40YCRSVP)

~~~
HorizonXP
Does that mean you decided to go?

~~~
cperciva
No, it means I thought that repurposing Twitter's search capability was a cute
hack.

... but yes, I do plan on attending.

------
yurylifshits
Hey, let's do a San Francisco meetup this weekend!

How about 4pm, Sunday September 21, Ritual Coffee on Valencia Street?

If interested, ping me at yury@yury.name or
[http://twitter.com/yurylifshits](http://twitter.com/yurylifshits)

------
gokulnaths
I got accepted but I've to travel a long way -- from India, is it worth it? I
do have plans to set up a bunch of meetings pre and post event, though. (oh
and how difficult is it to get a meeting scheduled with big names? I know it's
a naive question but still...)

~~~
arunzy
Yes, it is worth it because you can potentially meet a LOT of interesting
people. I say 'interesting' because I prefer meeting people who are fired up
and ready to take on the world as opposed to those who made it.

Scheduling meetings with big names is mainly a credibility thing. You either
have the right connections to get an introduction or an 'unicorn'.

P.S. Remember that this is still just a 'conference' in the purest form.
Getting 'accepted' is not a big deal. You can stand outside the building,
hangout in the bars/meetup groups around the venue and watch a few
podcasts/youtubes for the same effect. What you make of it, is up to you.

~~~
gokulnaths
Fair point. I'll have to try and use connections in the valley to see if any
introductions can be made. Thanks a lot for your inputs. :)

------
snaheth
I got an acceptance letter and a rejection letter. Someone please let me know
which lol.

~~~
byoung2
Did you try to rsvp using the link in the acceptance? If that works, just
pretend you never saw the rejection!

~~~
hkmurakami
Certainly fits the "it's easier to apologize later than ask for permission"
ethos ;)

~~~
snaheth
True dat :)

------
lele0108
Facebook group for those interested in connecting:

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/286093088248929/286099334914...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/286093088248929/286099334914971/)

------
techtivist
I'll be renting a car from SF. For folks wanting to carpool with me, sign up
here with "techtivist". Others with a car, feel free to add yourself here as
well.
[http://www.groupcarpool.com/t/97khv4](http://www.groupcarpool.com/t/97khv4)
First come first serve. It should come to around $20 each (including gas and
rental) per head, against $80-90 Uber ONE WAY! I'll be leaving from Richmond,
but can pick up from anywhere within SF or a short diversion from 101.

~~~
veevz
I booked a spot and will be from either Ingleside or Tenderloin.

------
HorizonXP
Odd. I've been going for multiple years, and I got rejected this time. And
just my luck that I already bought my plane ticket and booked an Airbnb.

That sucks.

~~~
yaelwrites
I got accepted in NYC, had to turn it down because I'd already decided to go
to a conference (ironically also in NYC) since I'd assumed I'd be rejected,
emailed my cancellation and was told this wouldn't DQ me for SF, and then got
rejected. We should have a meetup for all of the rejects, lol.

~~~
ggamecrazy
Anyone else coming from NYC? Kinda sucks going solo.

~~~
agreen
Also going solo from the east coast.

------
phildini
Last year I hosted a tour of the Eventbrite offices for Startup School folk.
Is that something that is of interest to attendees this year?

~~~
Wyzerr
Yes! I would love to visit the Eventbrite office! Always inspiring to be
around entrepreneurs that are living the dream.

------
cperciva
Dumb question from an out-of-towner: Does it make sense to stay in a hotel
somewhere in the Mountain View / Sunnyvale / Cupertino area and use Uber to
get around? I'm not a fan of bay area traffic, so I'd prefer to Caltrain from
the airport to a hotel and use Uber after that if it's feasible.

~~~
hkmurakami
(information in case you drive, or are wary of your uber driver making you sit
in traffic)

Saturday traffic is not bad (though all things being equal, 101 will always be
a bit iffy).

Friday rush hour will be relevant since the reception (if you are going) is
from 7pm at the YC office. FYI try to avoid 85 south between 101 and 280, 101
entirely, and 280 south after 85 or thereabouts.

~~~
osziber
Is the reception on Friday invite-only? I got accepted, but didn't read about
it anywhere.

------
keithwarren
Got accepted, not sure whether to be excited or not. Could be one of those
things where most everyone who applies gets accepted because most people don't
end up coming. (anyone know numbers on that?) Pretty sure I will go...2000
miles isn't really that far...

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I was told by someone who has been trying to attend for years that it's hard
to get accepted. Not sure if that's accurate or not but I was accepted and am
excited to learn and listen.

~~~
argonaut
AFAIK, generally the people I see getting in are technical and have somewhat
interesting projects that they've worked on.

------
billyboar
How do people from other countries attend the event? Do they send invitations,
so I can get visa and be there? I'm crazy enough to travel 6506 miles to feel
that experience.

~~~
hkmurakami
Can you not use their email to you as the invitation letter for visa purposes?
(Or does it need to properly address you by name and address?)

~~~
billyboar
I'm from Mongolia, which is pretty small country, so the embassy won't be
giving visas so easily and I would need some paperwork. How does YC deal with
this kind of issue???

------
kungfoo
Boo. Got rejected. I wonder if I screwed myself by applying twice (once a few
weeks ago and once on Sept 11) For some reason the system let me....

~~~
hkmurakami
FWIW, I doubt it. I did that (or more) and was accepted.

~~~
kungfoo
Cool. Good to know.

------
samiur1204
Strange, I haven't yet gotten an email. Has everyone gotten an email or just
people who've gotten in?

------
groot
so there was a typo in the email i entered in the application. is there a way
for me to check if i'm on the list?

------
chug2k
Sounds like a potential Show HN project, but I'd love to arrange some carpools
from SF...

